# I hate being a newbie



## Hippy Girl (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello,

I'm a Newbie to this forum but not to growing or life.

Sure wish we had all this info years ago instead of going by hear say.
What's really nice is that we're all still learning from each other and at last a place to find some of the answers.

Hope I can contribute from my experiences.

Live long and prosper people!


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Sep 4, 2009)

Welcome!

Newbie is a temporary condition.

Good luck and good growing.


----------



## jeebuscheebus (Sep 4, 2009)

Just freely share all that great knowledge and very quickly you'll no longer be a noob.


----------



## Straight up G (Sep 4, 2009)

Hippy Girl said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a Newbie to this forum but not to growing or life.
> 
> ...


Hiya I am also a noob all the info on this site has made me more worried about growing than I was b4 I started what with FLIR and such. As long as you dont ask noob questions you will be fine, it is the questions that anger them as they hav most been asked before. I had a proper rant on the "post your random thoughts" thread the other day check it out ; )

Peace.


----------



## Empresstoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Hippy Girl said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a Newbie to this forum but not to growing or life.
> 
> ...


Hi there, 

I signed up basically last year, but was slightly too busy to partake in the tete^ a tete. This year even though its flying by, I seem to have more time. Just keep in mind the new kid on the block always gets the most attention, so try to enjoy it 

LOL


----------



## Hippy Girl (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Hippy Girl (Sep 4, 2009)

I feel like I should of brought cookies for everyone.


----------



## ocgasm (Sep 4, 2009)

Hippy Girl said:


> I feel like I should of brought cookies for everyone.


 Hey hippie girl,welcome. cookies woul;d be nice,im a newbie also but from the hippie era and learning all the new stuff.


----------



## DW4174 (Sep 4, 2009)

noobs, cookies, people giving other self confidence in a gay sounding fashion?

O SHIT, I'm in San Francisco!!!!!

Lol.... just kiding. Welcome and learn all you can.


----------



## Cola.collector (Sep 4, 2009)

Hippy Girl said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a Newbie to this forum but not to growing or life.
> 
> ...


Hey Hippy, welcome!


----------



## Roseman (Sep 4, 2009)

Ever considier starting a Newbie Social Group here?


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 4, 2009)

whats up hippy girl?


----------



## Hippy Girl (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey, Robert 14647!


----------



## Hippy Girl (Sep 5, 2009)

Roseman said:


> Ever considier starting a Newbie Social Group here?


Hi Roseman,

The idea crossed, but I don't think anyone likes to be new.
It's like being a freshman in school.
Think my shoulder is still sore from the seniors punching it in the hallway. (kidding)

Just want to contribute if I can from my 20 plus years of growing.
Having a site like this really helps bring everyone worldwide with their trials and tributes.
Just wondering if there's any MIT students or professors here?
Many of the new techniques I've read here and other sites have originated from these brains and NASA.
We've come a long way from the closet/back yard growing we did back in the 70's as teens.

Thanks again for the welcome and correct me if I do or don't do the right thing on the site.
I've read the rules and so forth, but there's only so much this brain can register.

Peace,


----------



## Roseman (Sep 5, 2009)

Hippy Girl said:


> Hi Roseman,
> 
> The idea crossed, but I don't think anyone likes to be new.
> It's like being a freshman in school.
> ...


 
I am 60 years old by the way, hit my first joint in 68.

IF you grow hydroponically, I suggest you join the BubbleHeads.
There is also a Dirtbag gang, and a CFL gang and a DWC club here.

You can gain respect by helping newbies, by going to QUICK LINKS, UNANSWERED THREADS, and seeing if you can help new members. Many new threads go unanswered because they ask the same questions over and over again.
Let me know how I can help ya,
God's Peace


----------



## newb19547 (Sep 5, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Hiya I am also a noob all the info on this site has made me more worried about growing than I was b4 I started what with FLIR and such. As long as you dont ask noob questions you will be fine, it is the questions that anger them as they hav most been asked before. I had a proper rant on the "post your random thoughts" thread the other day check it out ; )
> 
> Peace.


DO NOT ANGER THEM! lol, j/k Welcome Hippy Girl


----------



## northwoodsmoker (Sep 5, 2009)

kewl avatar Cola.


----------



## Hippy Girl (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks Roseman.

LOL --newb19547 .. You look like a great aunt of mine.


----------



## Tandi (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey.......I am new here to. It is nice to come to a place like this and share info. How awesome. I am not new to smoking but fairly new to growing. I am learning stuff everyday. Doing soil and dro. What a difference in growth. Having fun with the whole process.


----------



## Hippy Girl (Sep 5, 2009)

Tandi said:


> Hey.......I am new here to. It is nice to come to a place like this and share info. How awesome. I am not new to smoking but fairly new to growing. I am learning stuff everyday. Doing soil and dro. What a difference in growth. Having fun with the whole process.


Hi Tandi!

Nice to meet you!


----------



## poke smot420 (Sep 5, 2009)

noobies dont stay noobies for long in this forum


----------



## newb19547 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hippy Girl said:


> Thanks Roseman.
> 
> LOL --newb19547 .. You look like a great aunt of mine.


But does your Aunt eat small children?


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Sep 5, 2009)

High,,you'll get a lot of resposes your a "Hippy Girl".....Welcome.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Beep,Beep,,HA HA,,,RoadRunner


----------



## Hippy Girl (Sep 6, 2009)

newb19547 said:


> But does your Aunt eat small children?


No, but she use to have my uncle rub her feet when he was a kid.

They'd be like.. "Where's Louie?" 
"Oh.............. he has to rub Aunt Sallies feet while she watches her soaps." 

Her toes were all yellow and turned over.

She'd lay there in her house coat with a cigarette hanging from her bottom lip.... Cracking him in the back of the head telling him to rub harder!



Your welcome for the visual!


----------



## brokeandwise (Sep 6, 2009)

Well I have been around the block a few times but unlike you I'm new to growing. I think this is the best place for info.


----------



## Hippy Girl (Sep 7, 2009)

brokeandwise said:


> Well I have been around the block a few times but unlike you I'm new to growing. I think this is the best place for info.


Amen Brother!


----------



## newb985 (Sep 7, 2009)

I agree being a newbie sucks, but like anything else you keep trying you end up gettin better at it.

I did a couple newbie grows usin low quality lights at first. WAs thinking about doing something a little more advanced if I can figure out how to set it up correctly.


----------



## Hippy Girl (Sep 8, 2009)

newb985 said:


> I agree being a newbie sucks, but like anything else you keep trying you end up gettin better at it.
> 
> I did a couple newbie grows usin low quality lights at first. WAs thinking about doing something a little more advanced if I can figure out how to set it up correctly.


What type of lights have you used?
Don't knock being a first timer.
I've seen some unbelievable plants by some.
I had a friend who gave the green thumb a try to find his Mom took over and Whoaaa!
We still joke saying she gave them chicken soup daily. ( She's Jewish and thought it cured everything )
But they were huge and beautiful!

Keep growing the magic bud


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey Hippy Girl
This time last year i was a stranger......And now im a grow room specialist...so hang in there
lots of learning on here
good luck !! check out my grow!!


----------



## Hippy Girl (Sep 8, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Hey Hippy Girl
> This time last year i was a stranger......And now im a grow room specialist...so hang in there
> lots of learning on here
> good luck !! check out my grow!!



Excellent work!
Wonderful to see how organized you are!
Very professional!

Thank you for allowing me to see your work.
I appreciate it.


----------



## timsatx1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Welcome to riu.


----------



## Hippy Girl (Sep 8, 2009)

timsatx1 said:


> Welcome to riu.


Of Course!


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Sep 8, 2009)

How come I can't go no love


----------



## Hippy Girl (Sep 8, 2009)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> How come I can't go no love


Oh! I'm so sorry.....

Thank you Peach!!

_Group Hug!!!
_

Love love....


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks,,I feel a little better


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hippy Girl said:


> Excellent work!
> Wonderful to see how organized you are!
> Very professional!
> 
> ...


 
And Yer Welcome!!Anytime......If Ya Got any Ques.Just PM Me!!


----------



## Hippy Girl (Sep 10, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> And Yer Welcome!!Anytime......If Ya Got any Ques.Just PM Me!!



Your avatar is intimidating!
If that's you on the left... I would be very afraid to mess with you.... on both sides.
Law and other.
When I look at that picture, all I see is your giant arm hammering a person into the ground. lol.
It's amazing that even the biggest guys can be so gentle and caring to their crops and I can see you take very good care of your girls.
Really brings a meaning to _Daddys girl_.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hippy Girl said:


> Your avatar is intimidating!
> If that's you on the left... I would be very afraid to mess with you.... on both sides.
> Law and other.
> When I look at that picture, all I see is your giant arm hammering a person into the ground. lol.
> ...


Dont be afraid.Im the Gentle Giant


----------



## Hippy Girl (Sep 11, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Dont be afraid.Im the Gentle Giant


*Ya... .......until someone accidentally bumps into one of your plants! 

God help them! *


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 12, 2009)

So Whats yer setup,what ya growen.you should make a journal of your grow


----------



## Hippy Girl (Sep 12, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> So Whats yer setup,what ya growen.you should make a journal of your grow


 I've been growing over 20 years. 
I'm just new to to the internet.
Well... not new I've been on line shopping for a few years on the computer... but I'm still trying to figure out how to private message anyone here!

( I'm so embarrassed...  )


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 12, 2009)

Hippy Girl said:


> I've been growing over 20 years.
> Well... not new


if your a newbie....
than i guess im fetus status.....

lets see some pics of those plants already....


----------



## Hippy Girl (Sep 12, 2009)

323cheezy said:


> if your a newbie....
> than i guess im fetus status.....
> 
> lets see some pics of those plants already....


LOL, I'm just now talking to MyGTO2007, he's trying to PM me and my computer blocked the pop up. 
He probably thinking I'm blowing him off.. lol..
He can see I'm not.

I have Vista 64 bit and its so hard for me getting use to.
Had to block that stupid administration button popping up every second.. allowing this.. don't allow that.
Pain in the Ass figuring this thing out.
Now Moxilla stopped working and I'm in through Opera browser.

Just one big bad trip....


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hippy Girl said:


> LOL, I'm just now talking to MyGTO2007, he's trying to PM me and my computer blocked the pop up.
> He probably thinking I'm blowing him off.. lol..
> He can see I'm not.
> 
> ...


Nope.....got yer Pm
Thats Y I dont Like Vista.....


----------



## $ucce$$ (Sep 12, 2009)

hey whats up im new too.. i have had many failures in growing but not anymore, i have a nice plant, please check mine out n if u have any advice i would be glad to hear it....


----------



## Hippy Girl (Sep 15, 2009)

$ucce$$ said:


> hey whats up im new too.. i have had many failures in growing but not anymore, i have a nice plant, please check mine out n if u have any advice i would be glad to hear it....


Forgive me $ucce$$, but I'm still trying to figure my way around here on RIU, I've never posted on a forum before.
Where are your pictures?
On your profile? Is this the picture your wanting us to see?

Take Care,


----------

